# Problemi con usb-mass-storage o almeno sembra

## iDreamer

salve quando inserisco un pendrive riesco a montarlo tranquillamente ma il dmeg mi si riempie(penso all'infinito) di questa roba che dopo posto... cosa può essere?suggerimenti?

Grazie ciao

```
usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

usb 1-5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb-storage: USB Mass Storage device detected

usb-storage: -- associate_dev

usb-storage: Vendor: 0x13fe, Product: 0x1a00, Revision: 0x0100

usb-storage: Interface Subclass: 0x06, Protocol: 0x50

usb-storage: Transport: Bulk

usb-storage: Protocol: Transparent SCSI

scsi0 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: device found at 3

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

usb-storage: usb_stor_control_msg: rq=fe rqtype=a1 value=0000 index=00 len=1

usb-storage: GetMaxLUN command result is 1, data is 0

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command INQUIRY (6 bytes)

usb-storage:  12 00 00 00 24 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x1 L 36 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 36 bytes, 1 entries

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 36/36

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x1 R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access              USB DISK 2.0     PMAP PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command TEST_UNIT_READY (6 bytes)

usb-storage:  00 00 00 00 00 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x2 L 0 F 0 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x2 R 0 Stat 0x1

usb-storage: -- transport indicates command failure

usb-storage: Issuing auto-REQUEST_SENSE

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x3 L 18 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 18 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 18/18

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x3 R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: -- Result from auto-sense is 0

usb-storage: -- code: 0x70, key: 0x6, ASC: 0x28, ASCQ: 0x0

usb-storage: (Unknown Key): (unknown ASC/ASCQ)

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x2

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command TEST_UNIT_READY (6 bytes)

usb-storage:  00 00 00 00 00 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x4 L 0 F 0 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x4 R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command READ_CAPACITY (10 bytes)

usb-storage:  25 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x5 L 8 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 8 bytes, 1 entries

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 8/8

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

....

....

....

PER 2000RIGHE

```

[/code]

----------

## gutter

Vedi se per caso hai compilato con l'opzione debug.

In pratica devi controllare che queste non siano settate:

```

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

```

----------

